# Nissan Previews New Safety Tech, Including "Unintended Acceleration" Override [Videos]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*Nissan Previews New Safety Tech, Including "Unintended Acceleration" Override [Videos]*







Nissan showed off three new safety technologies this week in Japan, all three of which are slated to make their way into various Nissan and Infiniti models in the upcoming years.

The first of these three new technologies is a rear camera multi-sensing system, which is Nissan's result of evolving its Around View Monitor by adding Blind Spot and Lane Departure warnings with Moving Object Detection. Both Blind Spot and Lane Departure warnings have been integrated into Infiniti models in the past, but their Moving Object Detection is all new and set to come out next year. By using the rearview camera and a new image processing system, Moving Object Detection will do what its name says detect objects and people, highlighting them with a red box while alerting the driver with audio and dashboard warnings. In the video, Nissan also shows off that it works with a front-mounted camera as well.

The next technology that Nissan previewed might have been taken as a slight jab to Toyota's misfortunes with drivers accidentally pushing the accelerator rather than the brake. Their Acceleration Suppression system will use the Around View cameras mounted in the bottom of the side mirrors to detect if a driver is pulling into a parking space. By observing the lines painted on the pavement, the system will also engage its front-sensing radar to determine if a wall or another stationary object is in front of the vehicle. By adding one and one together, the vehicle will know if the driver is unintentionally pushing the accelerator pedal rather than the brake and will automatically apply the brakes. Pretty neat.

Lastly, Nissan showed off what is called the Predictive Forward Collision system that uses a radar-based sensor located on the front bumper. The radar's range has been extended to detect the second vehicle ahead by looking underneath the vehicle ahead of you. Through some calculations, the system will warn the driver if that vehicle doesn't brake in time or if the driver in front of you swerves out of the way. Both audio and visual warnings will alert the driver of a possible collision and will even pretension the seat belts.

Check out the videos below, showcasing each of the new safety technologies.

More: *Nissan Previews New Safety Tech, Including "Unintended Acceleration" Override [Videos]* on Autoguide.com


----------

